
Bing promotes itself by giving discounts on products found via Bing - jacquesm
http://www.bing.com/cashback/
======
SwellJoe
This has been going on for a long time, long before Bing became Bing. They are
actually usefully large discounts in some cases (10-20% is not uncommon),
though.

Unfortunately for Microsoft, though, I rarely do my actual searching there
because it returns dramatically fewer and less effective results than Google
shopping. So, I search with Google for a good price from a good vendor, and
then see if Bing wants to give me some cashback on that specific purchase.

I've always wondered how this plays out for vendors. I'm guessing their paying
at least some of the kickbacks.

~~~
jacquesm
I wonder if this affects the integrity of the searches (in other words is
whether or not you find cashback articles tied to the serps and whether they
are marked as such or not).

Google shopping has partitioned out for exactly that reason, even though
google 'shopping' results still appear in unlikely high positions in their
results (where I think they ought to be removed entirely, their relevance is
doubtful) they are marked as such.

this sample has a bunch of shopping links in it:

[http://www.google.com/search?q=pocket+protector&hl=en](http://www.google.com/search?q=pocket+protector&hl=en)

Btw, I just noticed 'sponsored links' appearing above bing results.

